# Ezra Freecoaster kaufen Street tauglich ?



## vollepullebmx (4. Januar 2013)

neue Ezra Freecoaster die erste Streetaugliche Freecoaster Nabe ? Sieht ja wie eine Cassette aus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-uwedvKxLk&feature=youtu.be 

http://bmxer.de/de/Laufraeder-Naben-etc./Naben-Freecoaster/EZRA-Freecoaster-BMX-Nabe-schwarz-.html


----------



## RISE (5. Januar 2013)

Die anderen Coaster waren auch alle streettauglich. Lediglich die fehlende Hubguardoption war immer ein Problem. Beim Ezra passt soweit ich weiß ja der Eastern Pop n Lock Hubguard. Dazu ist er deutlich leichter. 
Wenn ich Geld hätte, wäre er inzwischen meine erste Wahl, noch vor Eclat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (5. Januar 2013)

Warum stellst du das Thema so fragend dahin wenn du sichtlich zu bmxer.de gehoerst?


----------



## vollepullebmx (5. Januar 2013)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Warum stellst du das Thema so fragend dahin wenn du sichtlich zu bmxer.de gehoerst?



warum darf ich das nicht fragen weil ich da einkaufe ?!


----------



## lightmetal (5. Januar 2013)

Du kannst machen was du willst. Ich finden in deinen 95 Beiträgen seit 2006 kaum einen der nicht darauf schließen lässt dass du bmxer.de angestellter oder Inhaber bis. Außer Eastern Bikes Empfehlungen, Proper Empfehlungen etc steht nichts drin.

Daher liegt die Vermutung nahe und die Nachfrage meinerseits ist dann wohl auch berechtigt. Warum also nicht Butter bei die Fische und Fakten über den Ezra Coaster posten statt Fragen? Sollte es um dein Mitwirken und Wissen trotz gewaltiger Indizien doch nicht so stehen wie vermutet dann möchte ich mich entschuldigen.


----------

